# Synology DS713+



## crmaris (Aug 5, 2013)

Synology specializes in high-performance NAS servers with good price/performance ratio. Today, we will take a look at the DS713+ offering reliability and performance along with scalability to business environments, since it can be easily hold up to 28 TB with the Synology DX513 expansion unit.

*Show full review*


----------



## 1c3d0g (Aug 6, 2013)

Excellent review. The security option makes it very attractive IMO to set up something like this with an AXIS camera. Together with the Android apps you've got instant remote surveillance of your own home. This is awesome!


----------



## crmaris (Aug 6, 2013)

now that I finally found the time to implement the multi-client tests my next target, once I have the necessary amount of money in hand, is to buy several IP cameras and test how good are these machines as surveillance centers.  

Even foscam cameras that used to be affordable are pretty expensive nowadays


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 6, 2013)

For the TPU group, since this is not a hardware raid device, go out and spend half the money and build one yourself. You can easily install FreeNAS on it and away you go.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2013)

HUH. I thought the Qnap TS-401 was expensive...

How big is the market for these things, and how well do they sell?


----------



## crmaris (Aug 6, 2013)

It is a growing market and it is not only the hardware that costs. But the support also and the software that these companies build for their machines. And making software isn't that easy or cheap... 

As users most of us are used to consider that the value of a system is only depicted on its hardware. Well this is wrong, it is the software that comes along and the after sales support equal costy, too.

Also not all users have the knowledge to build freeNAS servers and deal with their problems. And a freeNAS server won't consume as low as these machines, neither will occupy the same space. On the other hand yes it is much cheaper but in the end it all comes down on what you want to do and how much you want to spend.


----------

